# New Boys (Ferrets)



## BethyB1022 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here are some pictures of the two ferrets we adopted last week. Their names are Merlin and Bear.







http://lh4.ggpht.com/_Lrtt-3GcVTo/SuSTTPDfSXI/AAAAAAAAATc/cXydE8CitjA/s720/IMG_5181.JPG

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Lrtt-3GcVTo/SuSTTTL0JsI/AAAAAAAAATg/BTsBliNXAL0/s640/DSCN0545.JPG


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2009)

Congratulations  Merlin and Bear look sooo cute


----------



## Stazz (Oct 26, 2009)

Awwwww they are so so sweet !!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 26, 2009)

Whenever I see two ferrets together I think of kodo and podo from the beastmaster.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol, I loved Beastmaster! I got these two boys off of craigslist. The girl who I adopted them from was moving to California, and she couldn't keep them because they are illegal there. She was actually considering adopting them out to separate homes, which I couldn't believe because they are so attached to each other! They are always getting into trouble together or cuddled up for bedtime.


----------



## sammi (Oct 27, 2009)

How adorable! I used to want a ferret so badly when I was little, but unfortunately I live in California so I had to let go of that dream =/

I've heard though that sometimes they can be vicious either towards humans or other pets?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2009)

If I remember my ferret lore, they are usually tame but they are wild animals and should be treated as such, also the females have to be "fixed" unless you are breeding them or they will come down with either a disease or some type of cancer. Anyways I live in calif and I always wanted a ferret, but it is not a rule that is usually enforced (not that I am encouraging anyone to be a law breaker) I wish calif would unoutlaw them already, we had one governor canidate run one year and his whole platform was ferret legalazation.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Ferrets are such a blast. We have three (2 boys and a girl). The girl can be a real snippy pain, but the boys are just so sweet and funny. Enjoy them!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Oct 30, 2009)

Our boys are indeed very sweet. I have heard to wait to adopt ferrets until they are over a year old because their personality changes so much in the first year. I don't know how accurate that is.

As far as other pets go, they are VERY curious about our sulcata hatchling, so we make sure to keep them no where near each other.


----------

